# Seeking Change in Employment



## Babygia (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi, I am currently a Coder Analyst and Medical Coder for a multi speciality Surgical department.  I have been with them for 16 years.  I am seeking to become a remote coder to work offsite from home.  I currently work in a clinic with 22 physicians.  It's becoming quite hectic and I would like to review the opportunity of working as a remote coder and would like some feedback.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  If you know of anyone who is hiring or can point me in the right direction, I would be very happy to hear from you. I currently live in Michigan and work full time.  Thank you fellow AAPC members.  

Victoria


----------



## cordelia (Jan 2, 2014)

There is a definite need for SDS coders. Here are a few of the remote jobs that I found after a quick search

https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PeakHealthSolutions/74851081-remote-outpatient-medical-coder

https://hca.taleo.net/careersection/0hca/jobdetail.ftl?job=1460111&src=JB-11444

http://www.pcrecruiter.net/pcrbin/r...185283209893172&src=Indeed&rid=www.indeed.com

http://careers.precyse.com/view-job/?jobid=652&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## Babygia (Jan 3, 2014)

*Thank you Cordelia*

Thank you very much Cordelia.  I will certainly look at these possible opportunities right away.  Your help is greatly appreciated.  Blessings and Happy New Year to you.  

Victoria, CPC


----------



## lmartien (Jan 3, 2014)

*Remote coding possibities*

I know T-Systems out of Kansas City is looking for experienced remote coders.  You can contact them via their website at www.t-systems.com.


----------



## lmartien (Jan 3, 2014)

*Remote coding possibilities*

Apologies!  The correct web page is www.tsystem.com.  My daughter has worked for them for several years as a coder and auditor and is happy with them.  I can give you here contact info if you'd like to talk with her.

Linda


----------



## Babygia (Jan 4, 2014)

*Thank you Linda*

Hi Linda.  Thank you so much for the information and web link to T-Systems.  I'm working on my resume this weekend and will be ready to start applying right away.  Glad to hear your daughter has had great success working with this company.  This is a new adventure for me and any advice would be greatly appreciated.  If she can contact me, I would love to ask her a few questions.  Here is my contact info:  babygia2014@gmail.com
Blessings and Happy New Year!

Victoria, CPC


----------



## bhamfred (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Linda, I have been thinking about T-Systems for a while now, for about the last year.  My coding position is in jeopardy due to company restructuring and using overseas coders. I would love to speak with your daughter about T-Systems.  I have 3 years experience in ED and Urgent Care.  I have sent you a private message with my email and phone contact info.
Thank you,
Michelle


----------

